# Bonded Pair Unbonded??



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi, my breeding pair Rocky and Rosie are being difficult lately. They had a clutch and Rosie raised them until they were weaned while Rocky had to be taken out due to agressive behaviour towards the chicks. Well now that the chicks are gone to new homes and Rocky and Rosie are back together in the big cage Rocky seems to be really agressive towards Rosie. Why is this?? Are they unbonded?? Rocky just keeps on screeching at Rosie.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

While they were separated could they still see each other?

Perhaps he's holding a grudge - If she wouldn't of had the babies - he wouldn't of been a butt head - and he wouldn't of been removed 

I'm not 100% sure i'm just throwing Ideas out 

I know my female Nibbles (who honestly isn't interested in boys at all but Will let Bart mate her) gets defensive when we first put them back together after being apart for several months 

but its more of a Open beak lung but no contact, then walks away, while he's trying to flirt with her - and she is getting aggravated more and keeps lunging at him but she's never made contact and he eventually gets the point and goes and pouts and waits until she's in a better mood 

it may just take them a bit to get used to each other again


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Sadly, like people birdies want divorces too.


----------



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

Atvchick- for one week I had him in a seperate room but they could still hear each other. Your describtion of what your Nibbles does sounds like what Rocky is doing but then he turns around and starts whistling at her! 

I put them back together once the last chick was weaned and they were fine for a couple of months and were mating again. But one day I heard screeching in the room they were in and I went in to check them and Rocky was chasing Rosie around the cage and biting her. He drew blood and I had to take him out. He was in the same room and they were seperate for about 2 weeks. Today I put him back in and he just screeched at Rosie and threatened to bite but didn't. I'm leaving him in for the night but tomorrow morning I'm taking him out and puting him in the other cage for the day while I'm at work. I don't want him attacking Rosie again. Is this okay??

srtiels- I really hope that they don't want a birdie divorce......They had a really nice chick together and I was hoping to breed them again...Maybe I should send him to birdie consuling :|


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I would separate them when your not able to keep an eye on them 

if possible have it to where their cages are side by side - but he can't hurt her through the bars (so close but not touching) and I'd leave em' like that for at least a week if they seem to get along like that, then try to house them together again 

what size is the cage they're in when together? 

ooh and maybe try rearranging the cage before putting him back in, you know the norm - move toys, perches, dishes (if possible) maybe even move what part of the room it is in 

so that way its a "new" cage - that belongs to neither one of them and then maybe he wont be so hostile 

other then that I'm out of ideas mine have never hurt each other just bicker like any married couple , and the occasional " i'll ignore you in hopes you'll go away" LOL


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

The problem with a single pair of birds, in a 2 bird household is that they are *bondage* pairs. Meaning they had no say in the matter or choice as to their mates. Sure they may have went to nest, and had a baby. That was most likely a result of fullfilling hormones. And if the male is whistling alot he may be in hopes of a new female just materializing out of thin air. 

Bonded pairs act different than your birds. And, bonded pairs do get tired of each other, and want new mates. When bonded pairs were past good parents of several clutches, and then become hap-hazard parents, that is a sign of the need for a birdy divorce. Sadly with just 2 birds they are stuck with each other.

It might be emotionally benefical to both birds to treat them as pets, and give each individual attention. And yes, cockatiels have and like sex, but that does not mean they are wanting to go to nest.


----------



## jerry2006 (Oct 10, 2008)

Does this mean I should not get a mate for my tame tiel Ash?

Thanks


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

No, as far as breeding it does not matter if tame or untame. The difference when breeding is the tame bird is more aggressive and territorial of the nest, and will his and bite. This is because they have no fear of humans. An untame bird tend to be more dicile and less aggressive in the nest, because they are unsure of the human.

As to your bird, it sounds like a single bird. If you ever consider breeding her it would be great if first time out she was paired and bonded well to a male.

Locally when I have someone looking for a mate for their bird, I will ask them to bring it over, and I will have several suitable mates in a cage next to their bird, and watch and see interation between the 2 cages first before a mate is selected. Before the bird leaves here I also watch for 10-15 min. the 2 birds in a cage as to how they respond to each other, and keep in touch after the purchase.

Just pairing 2 birds together is kinda like an arranged marriage. It might work and it might not. If it works, is it going to be a short term fling...or long-term and a close relationship.


----------



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

Oh that is disappointing.....I really had hoped to breed them again and keep one of the chicks....


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Try separating them for a couple of weeks to a month. Far enough apart so that they can not hear each other call. Then reintroduce them and see if the male acts a little nicer to the hen.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

srtiels said:


> No, as far as breeding it does not matter if tame or untame. The difference when breeding is the tame bird is more aggressive and territorial of the nest, and will his and bite. This is because they have no fear of humans. An untame bird tend to be more dicile and less aggressive in the nest, because they are unsure of the human.


in my house its the opposite my one tame tiel Is the nice sweet one while breeding (just like when not breeding) my Non tame ones try to bite the living day lights out of us, until they get used to us checking then they just move or get out of the box


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

ATV...that is interesting. I have the opposite, and have started letting pairs raise the best baby, and held back as a future breeder. And they have been more stable in the nest than a handfed.


----------

